# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  First Ketosis Log

## hollowedzeus

Hi guys. On my first cut and progress is slowing down. I am a fan of iifym using healthy foods. I don't use it as an excuse to eat junk. I am creating a log where I will update as often as I can as to how I am doing and what I am eating. I am doing this in the hopes of feedback from you guys that are more experienced than myself.
I am using 70/25/5 macros.

----------


## Batmanreturns

Sounds good. 

What are your total calories and what are your protein, carbs and fats?

What is your actual goal with this cut?

Are you natural?

----------


## hollowedzeus

My calories are 2200 per day. Breaking that down to 171/137/22 and yes I'm natural I'm only 18 trying to get properly lean for the first time. I'm trying to attain visible abs.

Day 1- had work all day so I ate a shit ton of chorizo due to its fat content and easiness to eat. For lunch I had 4 eggs and more chorizo. Having cheese and ham to finish the rest of my fat and protein. Had a few blueberries to fill the rest of the carbs. Not ideal and not varied but it's a start for me

----------


## Nephets

Are you trying to hit keto with 140g of carbs or am I missing something here.

----------


## Batmanreturns

Sounds good brother.

I would recommend:
Days 1-3 150p 100c 90 mins pre 50f
Day 4 150p 325c 50f 

That cycle should bring you down to whatever, good luck!

----------


## Back In Black

> Sounds good brother.
> 
> I would recommend:
> Days 1-3 150p 100c 90 mins pre 50f
> Day 4 150p 325c 50f 
> 
> That cycle should bring you down to whatever, good luck!


OP ignore this, he doesn't know anything about you and recommends this to everybody except his trolling self.

----------


## Back In Black

OP have a look at this

http://forums.steroid.com/diet-nutri...tml?highlight=

Although I prefer a carb cycling approach nowadays for fat loss

----------


## Batmanreturns

> OP ignore this, he doesn't know anything about you and recommends this to everybody except his trolling self.


Bro lol

Maybe we should ask OP his favorite color to better understand his energy requirements based on muscle mass for a natural athlete ..

Gtfo

----------


## Back In Black

> Bro lol
> 
> Maybe we should ask OP his favorite color to better understand his energy requirements based on muscle mass for a natural athlete ..
> 
> Gtfo


Lol, get back under your bridge and take your cookie cutter diet plan with you.

----------


## Nephets

> Sounds good brother.
> 
> I would recommend:
> Days 1-3 150p 100c 90 mins pre 50f
> Day 4 150p 325c 50f 
> 
> That cycle should bring you down to whatever, good luck!


325 g of carbs. He should be in ketosis in no time at all.

----------


## Batmanreturns

> 325 g of carbs. He should be in ketosis in no time at all.


I can almost guarantee that 325g of carbs will be gone within less than 24 hours lol

I forgot to ask OP about his favorite color though, might affect metabolism.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I can almost guarantee that 325g of carbs will be gone within less than 24 hours lol
> 
> I forgot to ask OP about his favorite color though, might affect metabolism.


Just to let you know, my favourite colour is elevenge. It's the colour/number between orange and 11

----------


## Nephets

> Sounds good brother.
> 
> I would recommend:
> Days 1-3 150p 100c 90 mins pre 50f
> Day 4 150p 325c 50f 
> 
> That cycle should bring you down to whatever, good luck!


I assumed where the OP had the words keto log in the title he would actually like to get in a keto state. The above is carb cycling and will not get the OP into ketosis....EVER.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Good morning lads! Yesterday was good. Surprised myself this morning. Weighing in at 86.6kg. Apparantly the pig out at christmas didn't affect me much. Yesterday felt like a good start!

----------


## Batmanreturns

> I assumed where the OP had the words keto log in the title he would actually like to get in a keto state. The above is carb cycling and will not get the OP into ketosis....EVER.


Nephets I like you brother but come on lol. OP will be in roughly a 275-300c deficit daily, along with the appropriate percentage of fat, roughly 20% until a depleted state is hit. Now, if you're saying the OP will not develop ketones while consuming a minimum daily carb total of 100c while in a depleted state you're plain wrong ..

----------


## Nephets

Its not the deficit I'm having issues with. Why would your body change from burning carbs as a primary fuel source to fats when you are still giving it carbs to use. To get your body into ketosis it has to make that change because it's not getting carbs. Like under 50g per day. It takes days of eating like this to start to make the change and it takes weeks or months before your body is doing it efficiently enough that you don't feel like a bag of shit.

----------


## Batmanreturns

> Its not the deficit I'm having issues with. Why would your body change from burning carbs as a primary fuel source to fats when you are still giving it carbs to use. To get your body into ketosis it has to make that change because it's not getting carbs. Like under 50g per day. It takes days of eating like this to start to make the change and it takes weeks or months before your body is doing it efficiently enough that you don't feel like a bag of shit.


I call brosecince here bro .. 

But here we go. The body is now only using fat because of the ketones developed. The OP is over eating carbs because the body just stops using carbs as a fuel source lol It's the same thing either way. Spill over will occur and the fat stores will be tapped.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Day 2- pretty much same food as yesterday. Always feel energised despite no carbs. Had eggs chorizo and broccoli today with broccoli bring the only carbs. Feeling good

----------


## Back In Black

> Day 2- pretty much same food as yesterday. Always feel energised despite no carbs. Had eggs chorizo and broccoli today with broccoli bring the only carbs. Feeling good


Did you read the link above mate? It's how I ran a ketogenic diet, for me that refeed is/was essential.

----------


## Batmanreturns

> Did you read the link above mate? It's how I ran a ketogenic diet, for me that refeed is/was essential.


When you say re feed .. Did you eat at maintenance or fill back out?

----------


## Back In Black

> When you say re feed .. Did you eat at maintenance or fill back out?


Read the link

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Did you read the link above mate? It's how I ran a ketogenic diet, for me that refeed is/was essential.


Is that not tkd. Where you cycle it? I was just going for the standard boring version haha

----------


## Batmanreturns

> Is that not tkd. Where you cycle it? I was just going for the standard boring version haha


Back show some respect for the OP for real bro ..

----------


## Back In Black

> Back show some respect for the OP for real bro ..


WTF are you going on abou now?

----------


## Back In Black

> Is that not tkd. Where you cycle it? I was just going for the standard boring version haha


Imho there is too much risk of lean tissue loss if you go full keto.

----------


## Batmanreturns

> WTF are you going on abou now?


I honestly forgot  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Batmanreturns

> Imho there is too much risk of lean tissue loss if you go full keto.


I don't get why people are afraid to lose muscle ..

The only times I'm afraid of loosing muscle in keto is if I'm not eating enough protein or my heart rate exceeds 140bpm when I'm fully depleted.

----------


## Back In Black

> I don't get why people are afraid to lose muscle ..
> 
> The only times I'm afraid of loosing muscle in keto is if I'm not eating enough protein or my heart rate exceeds 140bpm when I'm fully depleted.


Yet you have only 150lbs of lean tissue having run cycles up to 1.5g of test.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Day 3- feeling really lousy. Woke up wanting to be sick. Have to force myself through the gym and work. Ashamed of myself last night- resorted to eating butter out of a bowl to get my fats in...

----------


## Batmanreturns

> Yet you have only 150lbs of lean tissue having run cycles up to 1.5g of test.


Why you gotta bash me cuz I'm natty right now lol It's hurtful .. 

I'm already suffering depression from this body dysmorphia  :What?: 

I've been a lot bigger yes ..

----------


## Batmanreturns

> Day 3- feeling really lousy. Woke up wanting to be sick. Have to force myself through the gym and work. Ashamed of myself last night- resorted to eating butter out of a bowl to get my fats in...


I would be careful not having carbs and working out. You're heart rate is going to sky rocket. You're in keto, you're surely going to rip through protein instead of fat. Please tell me you are timing carbs pre workout to prevent this?

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I would be careful not having carbs and working out. You're heart rate is going to sky rocket. You're in keto, you're surely going to rip through protein instead of fat. Please tell me you are timing carbs pre workout to prevent this?


I am aiming to have my broccoli in the morning with an omelette of chorizo and jalapeños. I take it fasted workouts are not advised? That's what I did today

----------


## Batmanreturns

> I am aiming to have my broccoli in the morning with an omelette of chorizo and jalapeños. I take it fasted workouts are not advised? That's what I did today


Fasted and depleted are two different things. I would not advise depleted workouts because you run the risk of oxidizing muscle of fat when your heart rate exceeds the ability to pull fat from stores based on lack of oxygen. I would advise timing pre workout carbs to preserve muscle.

----------


## Nephets

> Day 3- feeling really lousy. Woke up wanting to be sick. Have to force myself through the gym and work. Ashamed of myself last night- resorted to eating butter out of a bowl to get my fats in...


your going to feel like shit for a little bit, its nothing your doing wrong. It takes a while for your body to get used to the keto diet.

----------


## Back In Black

> I don't get why people are afraid to lose muscle ..
> 
> The only times I'm afraid of loosing muscle in keto is if I'm not eating enough protein or my heart rate exceeds 140bpm when I'm fully depleted.


So you're not worried about losing muscle when in keto when you eat enough protein. Except the whole keto thing is majorly focused around using fat(s) for fuel.




> I would be careful not having carbs and working out. You're heart rate is going to sky rocket. You're in keto, you're surely going to rip through protein instead of fat. Please tell me you are timing carbs pre workout to prevent this?


Oh, so you are worried muscle loss and want to add carbs now to your keto?




> Fasted and depleted are two different things. I would not advise depleted workouts because you run the risk of oxidizing muscle of fat when your heart rate exceeds the ability to pull fat from stores based on lack of oxygen. I would advise timing pre workout carbs to preserve muscle.


FFS he is running a keto diet, stop banging on about carbs.

----------


## Nephets

lol. Above he has the OP eating 625g of carbs in 4 days. I tried to tell him that's way too fucking high, but I guess im just using bro science.

----------


## hollowedzeus

I'm trying to to go above about 25g a day. Do you think I should just blast all of it preworkout everyday?

----------


## Nephets

> I'm trying to to go above about 25g a day. Do you think I should just blast all of it preworkout everyday?


its not going to make a difference long term. you are eating few carbs so your body starts using fat for energy. It just takes a couple weeks for your body to start burning fat efficiently as a primary energy source. once you get over that hump you wont feel so shitty and your workouts wont be an issue. 

I'll stop hijacking your thread as well. lol. keep up the good work

----------


## Back In Black

> I'm trying to to go above about 25g a day. Do you think I should just blast all of it preworkout everyday?


If you are running keto then carb timing of 25g is irrelevant.

One thing you need to be is more organised. If you are eating butter out the pack then that's pretty much desperation. There are better fat sources in any event. 

So, did you read the link I gave you?

----------


## Nephets

OP, how many calories are you eating a day. Its very easy to under eat on a keto diet.

----------


## Nephets

shit, double posting here.

----------


## numbere

> I'm trying to to go above about 25g a day. Do you think I should just blast all of it preworkout everyday?


If you're getting all your carbs from broccoli then timing is irrelevant but meals will be better if you spread them throughout the day. 

Protein, carbohydrates and fats can be converted into glycogen. 

Due to this it's important to not eat too much protein or fat while on a keto diet. 

I'll run the numbers if you detail your stats and macros. 

Also, eating pure butter before bed to meet fat intake sounds gross and probably isn't healthy. 

Just ad olive oil to all your meals. 

Roughly 1tbsp (15g) of evoo has 120 calories, 14g fat, 0 carbs and 0 protein.

----------


## Nephets

although it is a little funny to think of you sitting at your kitchen table licking a butter stick. lol

----------


## hollowedzeus

> If you are running keto then carb timing of 25g is irrelevant.
> 
> One thing you need to be is more organised. If you are eating butter out the pack then that's pretty much desperation. There are better fat sources in any event.
> 
> So, did you read the link I gave you?


I did yeah. I noticed there are a few different methods of keto. That sounds like a more hands on approach than the way I'm taking it

----------


## Nephets

are you going keto because you hit some sort of sticking point or do you just like the diet. If its just a sticking point there may be less restrictive ways to lose the weight.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> If you're getting all your carbs from broccoli then timing is irrelevant but meals will be better if you spread them throughout the day.
> 
> Protein, carbohydrates and fats can be converted into glycogen.
> 
> Due to this it's important to not eat too much protein or fat while on a keto diet.
> 
> I'll run the numbers if you detail your stats and macros.
> 
> Also, eating pure butter before bed to meet fat intake sounds gross and probably isn't healthy.
> ...


Hi man, I'm 18, 5'11 with a gym goings of 5 days a week and a warehouse part time job. I'm aiming for 2200 calories per day with a macro ration of p/c/f 131/171/22.

I'm still trying to understand the foods tbh. I'm getting too much protein during the day hence the reason for the butter! By the way love your posts!

----------


## Nephets

almonds or other nuts are an easy way to get your fat up through the day so you're not licking butter at night.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> almonds or other nuts are an easy way to get your fat up through the day so you're not licking butter at night.


But the carbs!?!

----------


## numbere

> Hi man, I'm 18, 5'11 with a gym goings of 5 days a week and a warehouse part time job. I'm aiming for 2200 calories per day with a macro ration of p/c/f 131/171/22.
> 
> I'm still trying to understand the foods tbh. I'm getting too much protein during the day hence the reason for the butter! By the way love your posts!


I want to make sure we're on the same page. 

Your consuming 22g fat, 171g carbs and 131g protein.

I thought you wanted to be on a keto diet?

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I want to make sure we're on the same page.
> 
> Your consuming 22g fat, 171g carbs and 131g protein.
> 
> I thought you wanted to be on a keto diet?


Apologies . 171 fat
131 protein
22 carbs

I'm at work so I'm rushing these posts haha

----------


## Nephets

> But the carbs!?!


When I did keto I was eating around 50g of carbs so I could fit the nuts into my macros. At 25g I guess you are going to have a hard time fitting anything in there.

----------


## hollowedzeus

[QUOTE="Nephets;7244515"]

When I did keto I was eating around 50g of carbs so I could fit the nuts into my macros. At 25g I guess you are going to have a hard time fitting anything in there.[/QUOTE

I know. Nuts looked great for fat too. Do you think I should adjust my macros slightly?

----------


## numbere

> Apologies . 171 fat
> 131 protein
> 22 carbs
> 
> I'm at work so I'm rushing these posts haha


It's cool buddy. 

That's what I figured just checking. 

What's your weight? 

Will you ballpark your body fat percentage?

----------


## hollowedzeus

> It's cool buddy.
> 
> That's what I figured just checking.
> 
> What's your weight?
> 
> Will you ballpark your body fat percentage?
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=166761"/>
> ...


I'm currently 86.5kg or 190lb. And I hate to say it but between 20 and 25 lol.

----------


## numbere

> I'm currently 86.5kg or 190lb. And I hate to say it but between 20 and 25 lol.


It's cool everyone has to start somewhere. 

Your target calories and macros look good but at 2,200 calories I'd tweak them a bit because you can eat more carbs and still reach ketosis. 

A split of 60f/5c/35p at 2,200 calories will give 147g f/28g c/193g p 

Like BIB mentioned previously, don't forget a reload day where you eat at least 30-50g of carbs with every meal.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> It's cool everyone has to start somewhere.
> 
> Your target calories and macros look good but at 2,200 calories I'd tweak them a bit because you can eat more carbs and still reach ketosis.
> 
> A split of 60f/5c/35p at 2,200 calories will give 147g f/28g c/193g p
> 
> Like BIB mentioned previously, don't forget a reload day where you eat at least 30-50g of carbs with every meal.


Most of the keto diets I've seen have higher fat in grams than in protein. I thought that was necessary to reach ketosis? I will try this though as it is why I have started this thread. To get feedback from experienced members such as yourself and all who have contributed. Many thanks

----------


## hollowedzeus

> are you going keto because you hit some sort of sticking point or do you just like the diet. If its just a sticking point there may be less restrictive ways to lose the weight.


I hit a sticking point and through some research this seemed effective. The diet itself doesn't seem delish but I have the willpower to reach my goal haha. Hence the butter

----------


## numbere

> Most of the keto diets I've seen have higher fat in grams than in protein. I thought that was necessary to reach ketosis? I will try this though as it is why I have started this thread. To get feedback from experienced members such as yourself and all who have contributed. Many thanks


If it makes you feel more comfortable you can eat 0.8g protein pre pound of bodyweight. 

That would give you a split of 67f/5c/28p 167g f/28 g c/154g p

Edit: The reason you often see fat higher than protein is due to a default ratio of 73/5/23 in order to reach an optimal ketogenic to anti ketogenic ratio of 1.85. 

Based on the k to ak equation a ratio above 1.5 must be met for epilepsy patients.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> If it makes you feel more comfortable you can eat 0.8g protein pre pound of bodyweight.
> 
> That would give you a split of 67f/5c/28p 167g f/28 g c/154g p


Which would you reccomend? Entirely open to suggestions. Apologies if I appeared as if I knew what I was talking about there haha

----------


## numbere

> Which would you reccomend? Entirely open to suggestions. Apologies if I appeared as if I knew what I was talking about there haha


It's six of one half a dozen of another. 

Use the second ratio if it helps you sleep better.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> It's six of one half a dozen of another.
> 
> Use the second ratio if it helps you sleep better.


Thanks for your help

----------


## numbere

> Thanks for your help


Anytime buddy. 

I hope you stay active on the forum and keep us updated with your progress.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Anytime buddy.
> 
> I hope you stay active on the forum and keep us updated with your progress.


I'm certain I will have mistakes to be rectified in the future!

----------


## TRA

Based on the thread title, I thought I was going to see an image of a nasty dooky...then upon reading thought I was going to read about a keto trial...now I'm just confused. 
With the high fat intake and carbs exceeding 100g/d over days how is the body not going to simply slam that excess fat right into the adipose cells with a vengeance? 
Maybe I'm missing something, but again, confused...

----------


## numbere

> Based on the thread title, I thought I was going to see an image of a nasty dooky...then upon reading thought I was going to read about a keto trial...now I'm just confused. 
> With the high fat intake and carbs exceeding 100g/d over days how is the body not going to simply slam that excess fat right into the adipose cells with a vengeance? 
> Maybe I'm missing something, but again, confused...


The first page is confusing because there is a lot of conflicting advice given. 

In short OP has been consuming 22g of carbs per day.

----------


## tarmyg

Most people fail to get to a keto state because they try and cut and get to keto at the same time. I eat unlimited amounts of calories, still within the keto macro allowance of 80% fat, 20% protein, and only stray carbs until I am fully in keto and then restrict calories. This way you have all the energy, you need to power through workouts and the day in general.

On a side note. Both I and science seem to agree; you will not lose fat any more efficient using a keto diet than any other approach if that is your goal. I used it because my 3h workouts seemed to be easier to power through while using ketones for energy but that is only my personal experience and nothing else.

----------


## hollowedzeus

It's something worth trying I believe though. I would like to see how my body responds to high fats. It may not be for me in the end. I plan to keep to this diet for around a month or two. Is this too short a time for it to work? Also I am slightly alarmed at the rate of weight loss currently. When posting yesterday I had was 86.6kg or 190lb. Today without being to the bathroom or anything I have woken up to be 85.5kg or 188lb. Is this normal?

----------


## Nephets

> It's something worth trying I believe though. I would like to see how my body responds to high fats. It may not be for me in the end. I plan to keep to this diet for around a month or two. Is this too short a time for it to work? Also I am slightly alarmed at the rate of weight loss currently. When posting yesterday I had was 86.6kg or 190lb. Today without being to the bathroom or anything I have woken up to be 85.5kg or 188lb. Is this normal?


just keep in mind with the lack of carbs in your diet, the body will drop a bunch of water initially. May be more relevant in the beginning to take measurements or just go by the mirror. 

You will feel better week after week on the keto....just the first bit is rough.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> just keep in mind with the lack of carbs in your diet, the body will drop a bunch of water initially. You will feel better week after week on the keto....just the first bit is rough.


Thanks. I don't know if I'm being silly but my muscles look smaller. I'm assuming due to the lack of water. I really don't want to sacrifice all of my muscle. I've bumped my protein up slightly to make it less of an issue eating meat

----------


## Nephets

> Thanks. I don't know if I'm being silly but my muscles look smaller. I'm assuming due to the lack of water. I really don't want to sacrifice all of my muscle. I've bumped my protein up slightly to make it less of an issue eating meat


it is just the water....You will have to measure your muscle loss by your lifts in the gym. As long as they aren't dropping drastically then you're fine. May drop a bit in the beginning due to the lack of carbs and your body not using the fat as efficiently as it will be in the coming weeks. But you will be fine. Just train as hard as you can in the gym.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am aiming to have my broccoli in the morning with an omelette of chorizo and jalapeños. I take it fasted workouts are not advised? That's what I did today


I train fasted all the time, have to figure out how your body responds to it

----------


## hollowedzeus

> it is just the water....You will have to measure your muscle loss by your lifts in the gym. As long as they aren't dropping drastically then you're fine. May drop a bit in the beginning due to the lack of carbs and your body not using the fat as efficiently as it will be in the coming weeks. But you will be fine. Just train as hard as you can in the gym.


Great thankyou!

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I train fasted all the time, have to figure out how your body responds to it


Do you find you ever lose muscle mass?

----------


## Nephets

Id say as long as you're giving your body a reason to hold onto the muscle then it will. Train hard, go to failure and your body will adapt by rebuilding the broken down muscle. I think a lot of people get into trouble when their 'mailing it in' at the gym while in a calorie deficit and the body adapts by breaking down the muscle because what it has isn't being used. Hope that makes a little sense.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Id say as long as you're giving your body a reason to hold onto the muscle then it will. Train hard, go to failure and your body will adapt by rebuilding the broken down muscle. I think a lot of people get into trouble when their 'mailing it in' at the gym while in a calorie deficit and the body adapts by breaking down the muscle because what it has isn't being used. Hope that makes a little sense.


Yeah man so blast it just as hard. I do find myself at lower motivation sometimes because I can see my strength slipping on occasion.

Will check back in later with my food for the day

----------


## Nephets

that should be just a short term problem. My lifts are off when I lift fasted in the morning.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Day 4 - feeling a little better today. Still not 100%. Had some omelette, bacon and chorizo and lots of jalapeños. Nailed the macros on the head. Is it okay to only eat 3 times per day on keto? Does it make a difference? 

Peace guyss

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Day 4 - feeling a little better today. Still not 100%. Had some omelette, bacon and chorizo and lots of jalapeños. Nailed the macros on the head. Is it okay to only eat 3 times per day on keto? Does it make a difference?
> 
> Peace guyss


Oh and also upped the protein to 156 and fat to 168 today thanks to your guys' advice

----------


## Nephets

> Oh and also upped the protein to 156 and fat to 168 today thanks to your guys' advice


meal timing is less important than staying consistent with your diet. If its easier for you to eat 3 days a week, do that. no point in jamming 6 meals into a lifestyle that wont support it and you blow your diet.

----------


## Jonbana

> I am aiming to have my broccoli in the morning with an omelette of chorizo and jalapeños. I take it fasted workouts are not advised? That's what I did today


don't listen to this troll I've done keto for a year straight no re feeds nothing ,

once you are fat adapted you use fat a fuel NOT PROTEIN

I don't call myself an exspert with keto but all my clients follow my protocols and I test blood levels always ,


two things will knock you out of ketosis 

obviously Carbs .
and high protein intake because this will be converted by the liver to glucogenisis I believe its around 54% can be converted to glucose , this is why on a WELL FORUMLATED keto diet not a dirty pointless one you keep protein at 0.8-1.0g per LBM anything more can knock you out and you will feel like shit if you are converting protein into glucose cause its very taxing on the body and takes a lot out of you ,


as for training , train fasted I like MCT oil pre with whey but doesn't matter , when your fat adapted you can go days without eating would not recommend this for muscle building but for fat lost this is the wonders of keto you never get hungry not mood swings nothing unles you are comsuming to many carbs or to much protein 

best of luck not checking back in this thread to much going on

when I was keto adapted I did 7 meals and day and than went down to 1 meal a day it doesn't matter how many times a day you eat with any diet and specially keto since its muscle and protein sparing with they ketones long as you are truly in ketosis and not glucosgensis

----------


## numbere

> don't listen to this troll I've done keto for a year straight no re feeds nothing


Are you really calling me a troll? 

Name calling aside what you're doing is extremely disrespectful. 

I had OP all squared away and then you come in here and completely circumvent a staff members advice.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Woke up with a cold this morning going to need to just push through. Taking a day off training. Weighing in at 85.5kg or 188lbs. Going to have the same meals as yesterday and relax today

----------


## hollowedzeus

Squeezed my macros into 2 meals today. Pretty starving now haha. Does anyone know of low calorie foods that I can snack on?

----------


## Nephets

got any room for green veg.

----------


## numbere

> Squeezed my macros into 2 meals today. Pretty starving now haha. Does anyone know of low calorie foods that I can snack on?


Sugar free jello, pork rinds, steamed shrimp, cheese, smoked salmon, eggs

----------


## hollowedzeus

I could go more broccoli I suppose (bleugh)....
and I've been avoiding sweetners. Would jelly be okay to snack on?

----------


## Nephets

sweetners are your friend on a keto diet. at least they were for me.

----------


## Jonbana

> Are you really calling me a troll? 
> 
> Name calling aside what you're doing is extremely disrespectful. 
> 
> I had OP all squared away and then you come in here and completely circumvent a staff members advice.


Was I talking to you ? please read again thanks

----------


## Jonbana

> I could go more broccoli I suppose (bleugh)....
> and I've been avoiding sweetners. Would jelly be okay to snack on?



Peanut butter 
coconut oil
olive oil
avocado 
butter
cheese
etc

----------


## numbere

> Was I talking to you ? please read again thanks


I'd really appreciate it if you'd drop the attitude. 

You ask a lot of silly repetitive questions in your threads and I've always replied to them with dutiful responses. 

Assuming that you were referring to me is not unreasonable considering you quoted no one in your reply and I was on of two previous posters who advised a re feed day.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Hi guys nothing special to report today! Hit my macros and heading to a friends house for new years. No alcohol obv  :Wink: . I wish everyone who had commented and helped and everyone who has visited the thread, a happy and prosperous new year and I hope you all enjoy this time with your friends and families!
Love from Scotland!!

----------


## Back In Black

> Peanut butter 
> coconut oil
> olive oil
> avocado 
> butter
> cheese
> etc


The OP asked for low calorie foods, how does this list work for that?

OP, drink plenty of water it can help curb a craving.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Good morning gentlemen! Happy new year! Going to him my macros today. Taking bacon for new year food lol. Weighed in at 83.9kg or 184.6lbs. Looking a little slimmer and muscles look bigger surprisingly... pretty dehydrated though. Have multiple coffees at 4am definetly wasn't a good a idea. Hope you all have a fantastic day with your families!

----------


## hollowedzeus

Days melting into each other now. Feel like I am dying. Somebody please tell me when this will end haha... That's one week today I've been on it. I've been having multiple coffees and teas everyday. Slightly abusing sweetener.. hope this is okay hahah. Oh God somebody kill me ×(

----------


## numbere

> Days melting into each other now. Feel like I am dying. Somebody please tell me when this will end haha... That's one week today I've been on it. I've been having multiple coffees and teas everyday. Slightly abusing sweetener.. hope this is okay hahah. Oh God somebody kill me ×(


What's your weekly eating schedule like in terms of low carb days and the reload day? 

Looking at the scale every day sucks. 

It might help if you weight yourself every 10-14 days. 

Look into bulletproof coffee for energy when you're feeling under the weather.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> What's your weekly eating schedule like in terms of low carb days and the reload day?
> 
> Looking at the scale every day sucks.
> 
> It might help if you weight yourself every 10-14 days.
> 
> Look into bulletproof coffee for energy when you're feeling under the weather.


 I was planning on taking your advice of a reload every 2 weeks. With about 50g of carbs per meal. Currently getting my carbs from broccoli in the mornings. And the rest of my fat and protein from eggs, bacon and sausage and cheese.. in a sort of iifym fashion. I mix it up depending on what I've got left... I'm kinda using coffee and jelly as a crutch right now. I'm starving and don't feel great. Trying to avoid popping caffeine pills lol. Thankyou for your continued input and checking up numbere

----------


## hollowedzeus

> What's your weekly eating schedule like in terms of low carb days and the reload day?
> 
> Looking at the scale every day sucks.
> 
> It might help if you weight yourself every 10-14 days.
> 
> Look into bulletproof coffee for energy when you're feeling under the weather.


 Still trying to hit between 20 and 25 grams of carbs everyday with static macros

----------


## Nephets

I think I felt tired and foggy for a week or two and then it got much better. Hang in there. If you feel like this isn't a diet you can stick to, let us know and we can help you out with a diet that's not as tough. 

As for feeling hungry. That never happened to me. I had to track my Marcos to make sure I wasn't under eating on this diet.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I think I felt tired and foggy for a week or two and then it got much better. Hang in there. If you feel like this isn't a diet you can stick to, let us know and we can help you out with a diet that's not as tough.
> 
> As for feeling hungry. That never happened to me. I had to track my Marcos to make sure I wasn't under eating on this diet.


Only at the week one mark. I will continue to push through I think this will work to be honest. I'm just stuffing with coffee and tea tbh I don't know if that will negatively affect my ketosis haha

----------


## numbere

> I was planning on taking your advice of a reload every 2 weeks. With about 50g of carbs per meal. Currently getting my carbs from broccoli in the mornings. And the rest of my fat and protein from eggs, bacon and sausage and cheese.. in a sort of iifym fashion. I mix it up depending on what I've got left... I'm kinda using coffee and jelly as a crutch right now. I'm starving and don't feel great. Trying to avoid popping caffeine pills lol. Thankyou for your continued input and checking up numbere


I suggested a re load once a week so that you don't reach elevated levels of catabolic hormones. 

Something is off with your diet because there's no need to be hungry while you're following a keto. 

Fats and proteins are filling, digest slowly and you don't need to eat below or much below maintenance calories for results.

Regardless, hunger pains should subside but the second week.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I suggested a re load once a week so that you don't reach elevated levels of catabolic hormones.
> 
> Something is off with your diet because there's no need to be hungry while you're following a keto.
> 
> Fats and proteins are filling, digest slowly and you don't need to eat below or much below maintenance calories for results.
> 
> Regardless, hunger pains should subside but the second week.


Oh right okay I see...
I'll post up exactly what I eat with the portion sizes tomorrow and see what you think on it. Do you think a refeed of carbs tomorrow then with it being the 8th day? I'm cutting about 600 cals right now

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Oh right okay I see...
> I'll post up exactly what I eat with the portion sizes tomorrow and see what you think on it. Do you think a refeed of carbs tomorrow then with it being the 8th day? I'm cutting about 600 cals right now


And if so what would you reccomend my macros be? 

Thanks

----------


## hollowedzeus

Having a bash at a refeed. Going for 370g carbs... just switching my fat/carbs calories around... I'll let you know how it goes

----------


## RaginCajun

> Having a bash at a refeed. Going for 370g carbs... just switching my fat/carbs calories around... I'll let you know how it goes


So are you doing more of a cyclic keto diet? In regards to the refeed

----------


## hollowedzeus

> So are you doing more of a cyclic keto diet? In regards to the refeed


There's guys that are assisting in this thread seem to know what they are talking about so I'm following their advice... That's why I wanted to make thread in the first place. Started off not planning on a refeed but numbere recommended doing it so I shall have a try... what are your thoughts?

----------


## RaginCajun

> There's guys that are assisting in this thread seem to know what they are talking about so I'm following their advice... That's why I wanted to make thread in the first place. Started off not planning on a refeed but numbere recommended doing it so I shall have a try... what are your thoughts?


you just have to see how your body responds, everyone is different.

did you read that thread that Back in Black posted about the Cyclic Keto Diet by TOP? that thread is gold has a ton of answers in it.

keeping a log is the best thing! it will keep you accountable and see what you can do to change things up if need be. this place is awesome and has a ton of knowledgable people.

----------


## TRA

> There's guys that are assisting in this thread seem to know what they are talking about so I'm following their advice... That's why I wanted to make thread in the first place. Started off not planning on a refeed but numbere recommended doing it so I shall have a try... what are your thoughts?


I agree there is a good knowledge base here. I think refeed or not depends on your goals and I cannot recall if you are trying to gain lean mass or simply cut fat?

For me, the cyclic keto just makes me feel like crap 3 of 7 days a week. I get incredibly tired the day of and the two days following carbs, then start to level off again days 4-7. When on keto only I have level energy all the time so it's painful for me to refeed. However, I do believe it is necessary (based on everything I am hearing from experienced veterans here) to have carbs to gain lean mass. As far as simply retaining, I will experiment in 4-6 wks with keto only most likely to see what gains I can keep. If I feel I start to lose mass or strength will add carbs toot sweet.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> you just have to see how your body responds, everyone is different.
> 
> did you read that thread that Back in Black posted about the Cyclic Keto Diet by TOP? that thread is gold has a ton of answers in it.
> 
> keeping a log is the best thing! it will keep you accountable and see what you can do to change things up if need be. this place is awesome and has a ton of knowledgable people.


I did read it yes but to be honest because I wasn't planning on doing that style I thought there was a bit too much to it. But people's reasons for doing refeed are valid so I will begin to go that direction I think

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I agree there is a good knowledge base here. I think refeed or not depends on your goals and I cannot recall if you are trying to gain lean mass or simply cut fat?
> 
> For me, the cyclic keto just makes me feel like crap 3 of 7 days a week. I get incredibly tired the day of and the two days following carbs, then start to level off again days 4-7. When on keto only I have level energy all the time so it's painful for me to refeed. However, I do believe it is necessary (based on everything I am hearing from experienced veterans here) to have carbs to gain lean mass. As far as simply retaining, I will experiment in 4-6 wks with keto only most likely to see what gains I can keep. If I feel I start to lose mass or strength will add carbs toot sweet.


I'm aiming to cut fat as my primary goal. I'm adapting day by day as advice is given haha. I'll try the refeed for a while. Still not 100% today but I do have a belter of a cold haha

----------


## tarmyg

It's great to follow people's advice that they give on this thread but more importantly, IMHO, is to stick to the plan you have laid out for a period of time to see if it works. A refeed after 1-week is not useful. I am not trying to discourage you, simply saying that a long term plan, done in a much more moderate fashion will last much longer.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> It's great to follow people's advice that they give on this thread but more importantly, IMHO, is to stick to the plan you have laid out for a period of time to see if it works. A refeed after 1-week is not useful. I am not trying to discourage you, simply saying that a long term plan, done in a much more moderate fashion will last much longer.


Hi there :Smilie:  yeah that sounds good however numbere had suggested a weekly feed to keep me from going into a muscle wasting state?.. I am going to try that for a while and see how it goes. I can see your opinion differs slightly. As I see others who think refeeds are the devil..

----------


## hollowedzeus

Hi guys just checking in.... was a bit lazy today.... had 2 packs of bacon and am now filling the rest of my macros with cream and cheese. I have another question however.... how long should It take (assuming I am doing weekly refeeds) to reach the level of ketosis that I am able to notice the fat loss?

----------


## Nephets

i cant really comment on the refeeds as I never added them in. Just a quick comment. just because you are on keto and you are hitting your macro nutrient ratios to stay in keto and lose weight, please don't neglect your micro nutrient needs. bacon and cream will allow you to hit your macros but try to make smarter food choices to get as many nutrients as possible from your food choices. not all fats are the same. bacon fat does not have the same impact on your body as fats from nuts or oils etc. good luck

----------


## hollowedzeus

> i cant really comment on the refeeds as I never added them in. Just a quick comment. just because you are on keto and you are hitting your macro nutrient ratios to stay in keto and lose weight, please don't neglect your micro nutrient needs. bacon and cream will allow you to hit your macros but try to make smarter food choices to get as many nutrients as possible from your food choices. not all fats are the same. bacon fat does not have the same impact on your body as fats from nuts or oils etc. good luck


I will look into that. Thankyou... I'm assuming my daily multivitamin isn't enough for my micros?

----------


## Nephets

A multi is a supplement. Supplements help a good diet, but they don't make one. Your food intake is where most of your nutrition comes from.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> A multi is a supplement. Supplements help a good diet, but they don't make one. Your food intake is where most of your nutrition comes from.


What's foods would you reccomend for hitting my micros?

----------


## Nephets

Take out bacon. Add chicken fish lean beef etc.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Take out bacon. Add chicken fish lean beef etc.


That ramps the protein way too high and I struggle to fit the fat in. On the second day . I had too much protein which is why I resorted to butter lol

----------


## Nephets

> That ramps the protein way too high and I struggle to fit the fat in. On the second day . I had too much protein which is why I resorted to butter lol


lol. can you add EVO to your salads.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> lol. can you add EVO to your salads.


Is oil the best way to go for fats?

----------


## Nephets

It's an easy way to get them in. I was using nuts but my carbs were higher than yours.

----------


## tarmyg

If you reach Ketosis, having not been there already, and you have started doing refeeds I am going to be very surprised if you ever get there. Generally, no one will ever refeed unless they have at least reached Ketosis already and even at that stage, doing refeeds can, depending on the individual, knock them way out of it. For me, personally, I can reach Ketosis on around 50g of carbs/day but refeeds always screwed it up for me way to much. I don't think *Numbere*is stating a different opinion, he is taking about a different approach which never worked for me.

----------


## Nephets

> If you reach Ketosis, having not been there already, and you have started doing refeeds I am going to be very surprised if you ever get there. Generally, no one will ever refeed unless they have at least reached Ketosis already and even at that stage, doing refeeds can, depending on the individual, knock them way out of it. For me, personally, I can reach Ketosis on around 50g of carbs/day but refeeds always screwed it up for me way to much. I don't think *Numbere*is stating a different opinion, he is taking about a different approach which never worked for me.


This is what I did. 50 g of carbs. No refeeds.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Thank you both for your input gentlemen! I appreciate it. It sucks that there isn't a clear cut answer:,)..... I guess we are all on our own journey and we must find what works for us! Starting back at the gym today properly.... the gym times were a bit unreliable since Christmas and I found myself turning up to a closed gym a couple of times. Back day today. Was deadlifting 175kg a month ago. Hopefully I have not fallen far short of this mark.

----------


## Nephets

Yep, we are all different. 2 people can do different things and wind up getting the same results. Doesn't mean one is right or one is wrong....just too many variables to consider. Adherence and consistency is 80% of your results in my opinion, so its more about fining a diet that fits into your lifestyle so it doesn't become so mentally demanding you cant stick to it.

----------


## numbere

> If you reach Ketosis, having not been there already, and you have started doing refeeds I am going to be very surprised if you ever get there. Generally, no one will ever refeed unless they have at least reached Ketosis already and even at that stage, doing refeeds can, depending on the individual, knock them way out of it. For me, personally, I can reach Ketosis on around 50g of carbs/day but refeeds always screwed it up for me way to much. I don't think *Numbere*is stating a different opinion, he is taking about a different approach which never worked for me.


A Cyclical Ketogenic Diet (CKD) is the ideal ketogenic diet for _most_ weight lifters. 

This is because the re feed day replenishes glycogen stores giving the dieter fuel for weight training during the following week. 

The while point of replenishing glycogen is to take the body out of ketosis.

Replenishing glycogen stores also has the added benefit of lowering the amount of catabolic hormones. 

After a 12-18 re feed period your body should reach ketosis by 72 hours.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Days melting into each other till I go back to uni... powering through with my keto. Don't feel quite as rotten as I did last week

----------


## hollowedzeus

Out of curiosity what are you guys' goals in life? 
What sort of lifestyle do you live?
How serious do you take bodybuilding?

----------


## Nephets

I take it as serious as any man can who works and has 4 kids. lol.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I take it as serious as any man can who works and has 4 kids. lol.


Work and 4 kids haha? Where on earth do you find the time

----------


## hollowedzeus

Feeling great today! Don't have any hunger and I'm not I'll. Something magical has happened! For all of you who have been praying for me, my family thanks you

----------


## Nephets

I'm over the hill and you are finaly over the hump. Congrats.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I'm over the hill and you are finaly over the hump. Congrats.


I'm glad too thanks haha but at the same time I'm like 'have I being eating carbs by accident and been kicked out of ketosis?'

----------


## Nephets

Ya think the wife snuck some rice into your chicken so you would stop being grumpy. Sounds possible.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Ya think the wife snuck some rice into your chicken so you would stop being grumpy. Sounds possible.


If I had one that would merit a falcon punch, hurricane kick combo from me... don't mess with gains ?

----------


## hollowedzeus

Feeling great again today! Hitting my macros and training hard. Do you guys think I should adjust my macros now to my new weight I am now 82.8kg or 182lb

----------


## hollowedzeus

Still battering through my diet. Had a lot of downtime so I can sit and make some nice food. Uni is coming up so that will be the challenge to keep going. Was hitting the gym today legs and shoulder and had the best gym session ever. Even when looking in the mirror, for the first time I can see how the fat has melted off my arms. I'm certainly getting closer to my goal. Thankyou guys who have helped this far!

----------


## hollowedzeus

Done keto for a month and lost 22lbs after carbing up again.... took a month off to try out carb cycling and haven't made much progress have lost a pound or two which I am not happy with. Especially with the amount of cardio that I am doing.

Shortly I will be doing keto round 2 with a few changes

-less saturated fat
-more cardio
-full body workout after carb up

As always I welcome help and advice I will try to continue the three with my progress

Sitting at 174lbs right now

----------


## hollowedzeus

Day 1 of new keto. Got a shit load of mince that is high fat aswell as avocados and broccoli. Going to be using mince as my main fat source rather than bacon

----------


## TRA

> Done keto for a month and lost 22lbs after carbing up again.... took a month off to try out carb cycling and haven't made much progress have lost a pound or two which I am not happy with. Especially with the amount of cardio that I am doing.
> 
> Shortly I will be doing keto round 2 with a few changes
> 
> -less saturated fat
> -more cardio
> -full body workout after carb up
> 
> As always I welcome help and advice I will try to continue the three with my progress
> ...


I am pretty much the same way. I have been on keto for better part of last year, but truly the only time I made any mass gains (which are not much to speak of but due to time off of cycle due to injuries/surgery) was with carbs. However, I did maintain and cut fat while on keto. 
My problem is after about 7-8 mos I seemed to have adapted, and though maintaining was failing to lose additional body fat. 

Keep the thread up with your results, eh?

I did bod pod for bf % and it was awesome, won't use any other method - quick and easy and not to pricy.

Regarding using bacon as source of fat, a lot of the fat cooks off and stays in pan, and you can easily end up with a balance of protein and fat, and imo you need to watch the amount of protein to make sure you are always in excess of fat instead. I use coconut oil (can even eat a tablespoon straight), butter and sparingly avocados. Olive oil heavy salad and added to chicken is good as well. Blue cheese dressing on fatty burgers is good as well. Good luck and keep us updated!

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I am pretty much the same way. I have been on keto for better part of last year, but truly the only time I made any mass gains (which are not much to speak of but due to time off of cycle due to injuries/surgery) was with carbs. However, I did maintain and cut fat while on keto.
> My problem is after about 7-8 mos I seemed to have adapted, and though maintaining was failing to lose additional body fat.
> 
> Keep the thread up with your results, eh?
> 
> I did bod pod for bf % and it was awesome, won't use any other method - quick and easy and not to pricy.
> 
> Regarding using bacon as source of fat, a lot of the fat cooks off and stays in pan, and you can easily end up with a balance of protein and fat, and imo you need to watch the amount of protein to make sure you are always in excess of fat instead. I use coconut oil (can even eat a tablespoon straight), butter and sparingly avocados. Olive oil heavy salad and added to chicken is good as well. Blue cheese dressing on fatty burgers is good as well. Good luck and keep us updated!


I certainly will do! I really enjoy burgers and things like that but most meat I find at my supermarkets are all low in fat. Even bacon is a nightmare to find high fat... mince is the only thing so far that I have found with good macros... so my diet is looking to be pretty boring. He'll even eggs are higher in protein! But thankyou for your input sir! Anything you feel you can add, please do!

----------


## hollowedzeus

A few days in, hunger is killing me. Off all stimulants atm and struggling. I knew this was coming so I can cope.

I've had a couple of days where I've made 750g of mince and that hits my macros more or less perfectly. So one packet of mince spread out over the whole day... pretty miserable.

Today was a bit better had 10 eggs. Half a chorizo and nuts. Was a little more enjoyable. 

Can anyone advise on meats that are lower in calories that isn't pure protwin and low carbs? Chicken is almost a no go, Sausage has too many carbs

----------


## TRA

> A few days in, hunger is killing me. Off all stimulants atm and struggling. I knew this was coming so I can cope.
> 
> I've had a couple of days where I've made 750g of mince and that hits my macros more or less perfectly. So one packet of mince spread out over the whole day... pretty miserable.
> 
> Today was a bit better had 10 eggs. Half a chorizo and nuts. Was a little more enjoyable. 
> 
> Can anyone advise on meats that are lower in calories that isn't pure protwin and low carbs? Chicken is almost a no go, Sausage has too many carbs


Just add fats to the meats you eat - best way. Add fish oils, olive oil, butter (saturated fats do not metabolize the same on keto so do not adversely affect cholesterol as long as you stick to the keto). Ground burger is good if you buy fatty but keep grease in the meat as well. Dark meat of chicken higher in fat, like thighs. Canned tuna in oil, eggs with yolks and BUTTER. One tablespoon of butter is 13g fat. Just make sure you get more fat than protein each meal. Supplement with pecans and macadamia nuts, just watch carbs in pecans/almonds. 
Cream cheese is good source of fat as well. Soft cheese like Brie good. Just don't overdo the dairy. 

You should be able to easily calculate the grams of fat/protein you want each meal based on your total caloric intake. 
If you need help hit me with a pm. 

Also, I would not calorie count/restrict while induction on keto. Just get the fat/protein going in and ride out the initial carb craving (which goes away and can be helped with things like cream cheese or peanut butter with stevia). 

You can dial in the calories as soon you get into ketosis and the cravings stop. 

I usually shoot for 30g fat/30g protein per meal on keto which is 2340 kcal total for the day, and then I have a couple of pecan or almond snacks which bumps me up a little. 

Fatty additions to meats: cream cheese, olive oil, coconut oil, mayonnaise, butter, blue cheese dressing (watch carbs on macros), nuts (macadamias, pecans, almonds, peanuts, preferred in that order), marscapone cheese

Easy meats (not so healthy due to nitrites and preservatives, but okay in a pinch): pepperoni, some salamis, some braunschweiger (have to watch for sugars in some brands), hot dogs (I used natural, no preservative Nathan's)

Not sure if that helps...

----------


## Couchlock

> A few days in, hunger is killing me. Off all stimulants atm and struggling. I knew this was coming so I can cope.
> 
> I've had a couple of days where I've made 750g of mince and that hits my macros more or less perfectly. So one packet of mince spread out over the whole day... pretty miserable.
> 
> Today was a bit better had 10 eggs. Half a chorizo and nuts. Was a little more enjoyable.
> 
> Can anyone advise on meats that are lower in calories that isn't pure protwin and low carbs? Chicken is almost a no go, Sausage has too many carbs


You can also always stick to lean meats and add a tablespoon of avocado oil, grape seed oil, or load up on a few fish oils pills as well as cla, etc.

I myself am gonna try me to here on the 20th, will rock it for 3 weeks. I'm planning on tons of kale broccoli, chicken beef and salmon, supplementing fats with the oils I listed above.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Just add fats to the meats you eat - best way. Add fish oils, olive oil, butter (saturated fats do not metabolize the same on keto so do not adversely affect cholesterol as long as you stick to the keto). Ground burger is good if you buy fatty but keep grease in the meat as well. Dark meat of chicken higher in fat, like thighs. Canned tuna in oil, eggs with yolks and BUTTER. One tablespoon of butter is 13g fat. Just make sure you get more fat than protein each meal. Supplement with pecans and macadamia nuts, just watch carbs in pecans/almonds.
> Cream cheese is good source of fat as well. Soft cheese like Brie good. Just don't overdo the dairy.
> 
> You should be able to easily calculate the grams of fat/protein you want each meal based on your total caloric intake.
> If you need help hit me with a pm.
> 
> Also, I would not calorie count/restrict while induction on keto. Just get the fat/protein going in and ride out the initial carb craving (which goes away and can be helped with things like cream cheese or peanut butter with stevia).
> 
> You can dial in the calories as soon you get into ketosis and the cravings stop.
> ...


That's awesome thanks man. I've just being eating fatty things in general. I suppose eating lean protein with oil would be more filling. Can't think of anything less appetising than chick3n so that should ward off the hunger.

Last time I done it I was on a packet of bacon everyday which I didn't feel was too healthy

Thanks alot for your help.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> You can also always stick to lean meats and add a tablespoon of avocado oil, grape seed oil, or load up on a few fish oils pills as well as cla, etc.
> 
> I myself am gonna try me to here on the 20th, will rock it for 3 weeks. I'm planning on tons of kale broccoli, chicken beef and salmon, supplementing fats with the oils I listed above.


Sounds like a great idea! Definetly going to try that. The issue I think I was having is that fatty meats aren't filling but have huge amounts of calories.

It's great to see someone else trying keto m0st people are against it. Are you going for ckd? 

Thanks for your input!

----------


## hollowedzeus

Was a terrific change! Had lots of tuna and high fat mayo and it filled me up! Aswell as a lot of nuts, was just under my carbs.

Made a packet of mince last night and that has to do me all day today as I am teaching all day then I have work straight after. Kill me now

----------


## DocToxin8

Great work Zeus!
If I go 6 hours without carbs I'm slightly homicidal,
so doing this, and lifting as well deserves some praise. 
And don't listen to me when it comes to negativity around ketosis and such,
as all I mean is I don't think that would work for ME,
so naturally I'm quite biased.  :Smilie:

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Great work Zeus!
> If I go 6 hours without carbs I'm slightly homicidal,
> so doing this, and lifting as well deserves some praise.
> And don't listen to me when it comes to negativity around ketosis and such,
> as all I mean is I don't think that would work for ME,
> so naturally I'm quite biased.


Thank you and I understand. I like hearing others perspectives on things. Definitely not a fun diet to be on. Would only really reccomend if you had no other options. 

However if I want to do something I do it regardless of discomfort and I'm fed up of people telling me I can't do stuff.

You need to stop that it's bad for you.
You're losing weight that's so bad.

It has got to the stage where people think I have some sort of eating disorder.

I guess it's just hitting a nerve and I'm showing people who runs my life haha

----------


## hollowedzeus

Carb up today.

Going to be doing a weekly carb day more so just because I love carbs. Had some bagels and baguettes and will probably smash a full box of weetabix later.

Going to the gym later going to be boss. Shoulders legs and hiit cardio.

Can anyone advice me on carb up days? As far as I'm aware it's starchy carbs and no sugar that is to be aimed for?

----------


## hollowedzeus

Feeling like I'm going to smash it today. Had a right lazy day sitting eating. Done for carbs today will have a bunch of protein postworkout and beyond. 

Incredibly bloated however which doesn't feel great

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Feeling like I'm going to smash it today. Had a right lazy day sitting eating. Done for carbs today will have a bunch of protein postworkout and beyond.
> 
> Incredibly bloated however which doesn't feel great


Smashed shoulder and legs. Need to work on my squat form as It doesn't feel too right. 

Done some HIIT cardio and felt sick afterwards so it definetly worked

----------


## hollowedzeus

Made a packet of mince today. Pretty miserable eating working all day

----------


## Sark

Keep it up! 
What felt off about your squats?

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Keep it up!
> What felt off about your squats?


Thank you will do! 

I used to do squats above 90 degrees at 396lbs. Which completely don't count I know.

I now go well past 90 degrees atg and when I am nearing the top I feel like my shoulders go back words and my abs push to the front. I must have some imbalance somewhere. I currently wouldn't feel comfortable going above 160lbs.

Just for your information my deadlift atm is 380lbs

----------


## Sark

Take a video of your squat form and we can all take a look and point out some things that might help you. Are you getting any pain during or after your squats? There cane be so many different possibilities with improper squat form that really, a video is golden information. It could be anything from tight ankles/calves, to a weak muscles group in the legs, your core, or even your width/stance/ toe angle.
But the good thing is you're checking the ego and squatting with a weight you feel safe doing.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Take a video of your squat form and we can all take a look and point out some things that might help you. Are you getting any pain during or after your squats? There cane be so many different possibilities with improper squat form that really, a video is golden information. It could be anything from tight ankles/calves, to a weak muscles group in the legs, your core, or even your width/stance/ toe angle.
> But the good thing is you're checking the ego and squatting with a weight you feel safe doing.


I will definetly see about doing that thank you. At the bottom I feel very tight in underside of my legs next to my adductors. Apart from that I seem to be very quad dominant. I I can do almost the entire weight stack with good form with the quad extentions but not much with the prone hamstring curl

----------


## hollowedzeus

About to have my first food of the day at 7pm. Not had any urges to eat at all today.

Got some mince and I'm feeling cheeky so might through some broccoli in there to mix it up a bit. 

Keto is pretty depressing as far as diets go xD

----------


## hollowedzeus

Going with the high protein foods today.

I'm sitting pretty heavy after my high carb day.

Had 2 tins of tuna with a load of mayo this morning. Probably have some chorizo later after my cardio

----------


## hollowedzeus

Mince today. Hitting my macros.

May have messed up last week as I was unaware I was eating polo mints full of sugar... 

Facepalm

----------


## hollowedzeus

Lots of tuna and mayo today. Ordered 1kg of peanut butter from myprotein that was pretty nice.

Also started taking creatine again since its so cheap. We will see how that goes

----------


## hammerheart

> Lots of tuna and mayo today. Ordered 1kg of peanut butter from myprotein that was pretty nice.
> 
> Also started taking creatine again since its so cheap. We will see how that goes


Love their peanut butter, have to not order it anymore because I end up eating too much of it.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Love their peanut butter, have to not order it anymore because I end up eating too much of it.


Carbs are too high to binge on haha.

Do you eat yours runny the way it came or do you refrigerate it?

----------


## hammerheart

> Carbs are too high to binge on haha.
> 
> Do you eat yours runny the way it came or do you refrigerate it?


I store it in the fridge but let it sit outside before eating, just like I would do with nutella.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I store it in the fridge but let it sit outside before eating, just like I would do with nutella.


Would kill for Nutella right now. Went a bit nuts eating mayo when I was mixing it with my tuna tonight

----------


## hammerheart

Mayo? Man we share the same weaknesses.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Mayo? Man we share the same weaknesses.


It's so good. Recently moved to the full fat variation. I have not lived the last 18 years... it's the best

----------


## hollowedzeus

Is doing keto in the way of eating high protein foods with high fat 'accessory' foods correct?

Like I can eat tuna for days with tons of mayo.

I can't starve myself and eat high fat mince everyday.

Is there any difference with these approaches?

----------


## hollowedzeus

My feast tomorrow will be legendary!

I have some
-wraps
-1kg chicken
-potato wedges
-weetabix
-bagles
-baguettes
-porridge
-tuna


I'm waking up super early to get started. Got everything tonight and I was so close to devouring everything because 'what does 12 hours matter'

----------


## Couchlock

> My feast tomorrow will be legendary!
> 
> I have some
> -wraps
> -1kg chicken
> -potato wedges
> -weetabix
> -bagles
> -baguettes
> ...


You going to eat 2.2 lbs (1000g) of chicken per wrap?

----------


## hollowedzeus

> You going to eat 2.2 lbs (1000g) of chicken per wrap?


Nah not per wrap but I'll have it all today probably. Already smashed some bagels, 2 bagguettes, 2 tins of tuna. Gonna have a few bagles after my workout while I'm making my chicken.

I know my body craves carbs lol

----------


## hollowedzeus

Done a big fast yesterday with a full body workout at the gym. Feeling very sluggish today.

Still pounding away at the tuna all day. Sure is fun

----------


## hollowedzeus

Been trying the keto sticks. I don't seem to be in ketosis this time round. 

I really don't want to go back to my previous diet of bacon every day. I don't see what I'm doing wrong.

Under 20g of carbs a day... I haven't seen massive weight loss this time either. Some fat loss tho

----------


## hollowedzeus

Please do ignore me. Yhe tuna is working. Deep in ketosis today.

On that note. Found 2kg tubs of tuna at a local wholesale place. 

Very excited to prep that today. Used a full jar of mayo mmmm

----------


## Obs

> Please do ignore me. Yhe tuna is working. Deep in ketosis today.
> 
> On that note. Found 2kg tubs of tuna at a local wholesale place. 
> 
> Very excited to prep that today. Used a full jar of mayo mmmm


I wore tun out man! Good luck, I ate about 5million tuna creations right outta the pouch

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I wore tun out man! Good luck, I ate about 5million tuna creations right outta the pouch


The secret is in the mayo obs :Wink:  I'm so hungry I look forward to my tuna swimming in it.

It's definetly more enjoyable to getting 1200 calories from bacon in a single meal....

I've heard people telling me about Mercury poisoning from tuna... is this actually something to worry about? Let's say I'm eating 5 tins a day?

----------


## hollowedzeus

> The secret is in the mayo obs I'm so hungry I look forward to my tuna swimming in it.
> 
> It's definetly more enjoyable to getting 1200 calories from bacon in a single meal....
> 
> I've heard people telling me about Mercury poisoning from tuna... is this actually something to worry about? Let's say I'm eating 5 tins a day?


5 smaller tins equivalent haha.... not 10kg.....

----------


## Obs

> The secret is in the mayo obs I'm so hungry I look forward to my tuna swimming in it.
> 
> It's definetly more enjoyable to getting 1200 calories from bacon in a single meal....
> 
> I've heard people telling me about Mercury poisoning from tuna... is this actually something to worry about? Let's say I'm eating 5 tins a day?


I have always heard dont eat more than two cans but I broke that rule a lot and havent died and my kids had all eleven fingers and toes.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I have always heard dont eat more than two cans but I broke that rule a lot and havent died and my kids had all eleven fingers and toes.


I'm glad to hear. I hope my parents don't contract Mercury poisoning If I do get it...
Is it contagious?

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I'm glad to hear. I hope my parents don't contract Mercury poisoning If I do get it...
> Is it contagious?


On a serious note... thankyou and I will continue to eat my tuna haha!

----------


## hollowedzeus

Keto going excellent. Smashing loads of tuna... I'm in contact with a high level Scottish amateur bodybuilder and she says that tuna is rarely in diet plans as it is not a complete protein ... any thoughts?

Anyway carbs tomorrow l. Not going to gorge myself like before. Going to get up and have oats. Have rice with lunch and perhaps some bagels later? 
Don't want to spend all week playing catch up

----------


## hollowedzeus

Had a rather delicious meal for a change

----------


## TRA

> Been trying the keto sticks. I don't seem to be in ketosis this time round. 
> 
> I really don't want to go back to my previous diet of bacon every day. I don't see what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Under 20g of carbs a day... I haven't seen massive weight loss this time either. Some fat loss tho


Is your fat high enough? Easy to skimp on the fat sometimes or not get enough. Also, consider getting rid of any condiments or other non essentials that show carbs in a low range, especially if they have sugars because they can be inaccurate. I used a high fiber protein bar that was supposed to have very low carbs after deducting sugar alcohols and fiber (the sugar alcohols in other items did not kick me out of keto) and it kicked me out of ketosis every time. I have also found it can be cyclic in terms of excreting ketones in my urine.

How tired to you get after a carb up?

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Is your fat high enough? Easy to skimp on the fat sometimes or not get enough. Also, consider getting rid of any condiments or other non essentials that show carbs in a low range, especially if they have sugars because they can be inaccurate. I used a high fiber protein bar that was supposed to have very low carbs after deducting sugar alcohols and fiber (the sugar alcohols in other items did not kick me out of keto) and it kicked me out of ketosis every time. I have also found it can be cyclic in terms of excreting ketones in my urine.
> 
> How tired to you get after a carb up?



Hey man thanks for your your input. I was staying away from all sugar when I was off carbs. It took me 3 weeks to Vtually get to keep but unfortunately I've stopped as I wasn't happy with blood work that I received and I have switched to a healthier diet. I did enjoy keto but it didn't seem to healthy for me haha. 

Also I always felt a bit groggy the day after carbing up :Smilie:

----------

